# Canberrans not going to barlings.....Sat 24th Feb



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

My brother in law and I are hitting Yerrabi pond early for a native hunt (reports indicate there are no redfin in this lake) will be on the water 6am and off around 9:30, if your in the area and keen pop by!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Ash, il be at Googong on sat, but keen to try some of the spots on the north side at a later date. Good luck with the natives.
Cheers.


----------

